# Wow, sounds like a really good breeder!



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

> I have a constant supply of baby rats for sale there's
> black ones
> grey ones
> brown and white
> ...


Worrying that he's selling rats without even being able to sex them, even more worrying that he has a constant supply


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

There are more and more of these worrying adds coming up these days


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcasm much?!

Not that I was actually expecting a good breeder- they seem to be few and far between these days.
I'm so fed up with people thinking they can make a quick buck off these poor rats


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm off out in a bit, will be interesting to see if my comment to them is deleted when I get back


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

The sad thing is it is really easy to sex rats.

Should be no excuse really.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just dont know why these people bother, if you just factor in the bigger cage, the extra food, the extra substrate etc as a result of the extra cage cleans, surely there cant be any money to be made out of breeding rodents. So why on earth are so many people still breeding them . 

Ive had two litters of mice and a litter of hamsters born here (not out of choice) and it was a really scary time, I was terrified I would do something wrong or not find homes for the babies, why would anyone choose to do that.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like someone trying to subsidise their snake food production


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Sounds to me like someone trying to subsidise their snake food production


That would fit really, they are selling the ones they dont use, I hope they kill them humanely


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Ratty man said:


> The sad thing is it is really easy to sex rats.
> 
> Should be no excuse really.


Yep, the balls usually give it away.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I just dont know why these people bother, if you just factor in the bigger cage, the extra food, the extra substrate etc as a result of the extra cage cleans, surely there cant be any money to be made out of breeding rodents. So why on earth are so many people still breeding them .


If you breed them in a less than ethical way, and breed them the 'wrong' way, then sure...it's easy to make money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

hawksport said:


> Sounds to me like someone trying to subsidise their snake food production


That's the first thing that popped into my head when I read the add


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> If you breed them in a less than ethical way, and breed them the 'wrong' way, then sure...it's easy to make money.


That is true , crammed into a filthy cage with barely enough crappy food and it would make money, if you breed enough it would make a fair bit of money, they better run when karma comes though because it certainly isnt moral .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

His replies


> you have all miss understood my add i ment by the colours I've listed unless i go out there and write every colour with its sex down to put on here i don't know what they are. I've been breeding rats for 6 years i can pretty much tell the sex of them at a few weeks old before there eyes open but im not gonna write a long list of every colour and its sex on an advert i don't have the time. so sorry you all jumped to the wrong conclusion this was just an add to sell a few young rats on i could sell them for 50p each but it don't cover the food cost hence why i put them for a fiver each but ill do a deal with anyone if they take 2 or more like 3 for a tenna.





> i don't see im doing anything wrong as there's alot of people breeding **** loads of mix dogs i mean who in there right mind would cross a rotty with a lab or a collie with a jack russel I've seen it all on here and they still ask for £150+ most of the parents have ped papers so why waste them making a mongrel


My reply (apologies if I missed off any other important questions)


> Do you keep records for your lines, do you breed for health & temperament, do you show your rats? Are you a registered rattery? If someone who has purchased rats cannot keep their rats do you take them back? Do you keep in contact with purchasers so they can inform you of any health or temperament issues so you can make effective breeding decisions? Do you breed for snake food? Sorry to ask all these questions but these are questions prospective owners should be asking.


Admin's reply


> Can this please be kept to the add...the gentleman is sellng baby rats...unless your interested in buying please dont comment. Saves arguments. Thanks


My reply


> What I have written is a guide to what prospective buyers should be asking, therefore it's relevant


Countdown to deletion has no doubt commenced


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dear 


> yes i do take them back if people don't want them anymore but i don't pay to take them back i don't show them and yes i do keep my bloodlines separate i know the parents to all my litter and no i don't handle them i have far to many it would take me a week to handle them all for a decent length of time and no im not a reg ratty why would i be you have taken this add far to far if you did this ribbing to everyone on here you'd get no one posting as for snake food if you want them for that then fine ill dispatch them for you but i don't have snakes i used too but not for a few years i find them boring. now I've answered your questions how many can i put you down for or have you just been wasting my time lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Well that confirms initial thoughts then


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well that confirms initial thoughts then


It does, but I thought it would, what worries me is the fact he has so many he doesn't have time to handle them. Awful awful awful 'breeder'

I replied


> No thankyou, I take in rescues- rats that have come from unethical breeders & pet shops that people don't want any more because they think of living things as disposable. I never have space for rats from a breeder (though I would be sure to go to a good breeder if I did) as there's always too many rescues needing homes.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah well, comments have now been deleted.
And while things are buried under the carpet these two bit BYBS will continue to flourish
Hopefully seeing the posts will at least help someone make a wiser decision before handing money over to this awful man


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Ah well, comments have now been deleted.
> And while things are buried under the carpet these two bit BYBS will continue to flourish
> Hopefully seeing the posts will at least help someone make a wiser decision before handing money over to this awful man


Isn't it always the way


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> > yes i do take them back if people don't want them anymore but i don't pay to take them back i don't show them and yes i do keep my bloodlines separate i know the parents to all my litter and no i don't handle them i have far to many it would take me a week to handle them all for a decent length of time and no im not a reg ratty why would i be you have taken this add far to far if you did this ribbing to everyone on here you'd get no one posting *as for snake food if you want them for that then fine ill dispatch them** for you* but i don't have snakes i used too but not for a few years i find them boring. now I've answered your questions how many can i put you down for or have you just been wasting my time lol


Even as a reptile lover myself, he sounds incredibly heartless.  Obviously he couldnt care less about where his rats go, those poor babies.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

My god thats such a worry to see that advert! It breaks my heart


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rattiedee said:


> My god thats such a worry to see that advert! It breaks my heart


It's probable me or some other people I know who take in rescues will end up crossing paths with some of the poorly socialised, badly bred rats he's churning out


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

He has too many to socialise?
So they're not bred for colour, health or temperament. At least most BYBs make an effort to claim they breed for temperament 
I've come to expect nothing less from BYBs now to be honest, but I'm getting extremely sick of people sticking their head in the sand and 'keeping arguments to a minimum'
This is why BYBs are allowed to continue on their way and produce more and more poorly bred rats, because it's easier to leave them be than to do something about it.


----------

